# Ryback and the wellness policy



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

He already has 1 strike. He's on growth hormone now.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah im sure hes on something no doubt lol


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

hitchster said:


> Ryback and the wellness policy ? do they really go hand in hand ? guy is built like a truck . How comes it's always the smaller guys ( mysterio )or out of shape guys ( regal ) getting caught . How do these big guys keep getting away with it ?


Rock is clearly on steroids.How does he get away?I am not sure about Cena but he can get caught red-handed and WWE can't do anything with him


----------



## cenafans=retarded (Mar 9, 2013)

The wellness policy should only test for hard drugs like coke, lsd, pills all that shit.

Marijuana, steroids, etc should be allowed. Id rather have my workers smoking a little weed than doing coke and pills and shit. Wrestlers work brutal schedules and are notorious drug abusers. Give them a little leeway so they can stay off the path of hard shit.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

The little guys are trying to reach Ryback status, he reached it via drugs before coming to the company.

BOOM.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Maybe they only check like, once a year, and when that time comes around they'll have him go on vacation


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ryback is all natural mate :downing


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Rock is clearly on steroids.How does he get away?I am not sure about Cena but he can get caught red-handed and WWE can't do anything with him


Yeah but Ryback is a full timer 
Rock needs it for blockbuster movies like Fast 6
Nice try though:lmao


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

hitchster said:


> Ryback and the wellness policy ? do they really go hand in hand ? guy is built like a truck . How comes it's always the smaller guys ( mysterio )or out of shape guys ( regal ) getting caught . How do these big guys keep getting away with it ?


They lift while others look for shortcuts.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

it's called a "loading phase". The same way Lance Armstrong got away with it. Either that or he can afford the stuff that doesn't show up on the tests. Just like John Dinner.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Whether Ryback is on roids or not, I don't know. Never met the guy.

BUT

claiming to know what a guy is on just because he is big is fucking retarded.

One of my best friend's is a National level fitness model and a guy I would trust with my life. I've seen him go from being a regular guy to being Ryback's size in about 6/7 years and he is completely natural. Eats well, trains hard, strict as a motherfucker and now at 5% body fat.

If you think someone can't get that big naturally then you just have a limited mind.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Whether Ryback is on roids or not, I don't know. Never met the guy.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


Bear in mind Ryback works a 300 plus days a year schedule , must be downing in poontang , has loads of media commitments and is balding how does he have the energy to then work out to the max to maintain that phyisique of his ? Even overeem a trained mma fighter couldn't keep his physique after he cycled of the peds


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hitchster said:


> Ryback and the wellness policy ? do they really go hand in hand ? guy is built like a truck . How comes it's always the smaller guys ( mysterio )or out of shape guys ( regal ) getting caught . How do these big guys keep getting away with it ?


Wellness does not apply to part timers, that is why the rock and HHH can get away with doing roids.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

inb4 a bunch of unlifting nerds think you can get rybacks size naturally 

inb4 a bunch of nerds think hes natty


ryback, just like john cena and the rock are on a shit load of roids and hgh, but they have prescriptions for it so they wont fail a drug test


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Rock is clearly on steroids.How does he get away?I am not sure about Cena but he can get caught red-handed and WWE can't do anything with him


:argh:Right, and Punk is clearly on the pipe. How does he get away?

Stop.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Threads like this are stupid, and honestly should have sometype of ban. Proof that anyone is using roids or shut the fuck up. Speculation that these guys are using and WWE is over looking is just conspiracy talk. Could it be happening? Yes, but we don't know and we don't have any proof that it is.

There's a few major factors as to why WWE wellness policy is working. Look at who's been suspended in the past Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton, if they'd over look anyone it would be these guys, but all were suspended last year. We're not that far removed from the Chris Benoit scandal. No one is expecting anyone to snap, because that was an anomaly, but they're sure don't want another person to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero, especially while in the company. If Cena was juicing, they'd rather suspend him than see him drop dead and be the biggest scandal in WWE History. Decades ago, Hulk Hogan was let go and he even testified against McMahon in the steroid case. The problem here is they didn't check guys they just started pushing smaller guys (HBK, Bret) or guys who's size were obviously natural (Nash, Undertaker) now they have to check guys because guys like Benoit. Plus, WWE's wellness includes physicals that are very extensive detecting serious issues in MVP and Daniel Bryan. So, unless you know for a fact guys are juicing STFU.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Threads like this are stupid, and honestly should have sometype of ban. Proof that anyone is using roids or shut the fuck up. Speculation that these guys are using and WWE is over looking is just conspiracy talk. Could it be happening? Yes, but we don't know and we don't have any proof that it is.
> 
> There's a few major factors as to why WWE wellness policy is working. Look at who's been suspended in the past Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton, if they'd over look anyone it would be these guys, but all were suspended last year. We're not that far removed from the Chris Benoit scandal. No one is expecting anyone to snap, because that was an anomaly, but they're sure don't want another person to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero, especially while in the company. If Cena was juicing, they'd rather suspend him than see him drop dead and be the biggest scandal in WWE History. Decades ago, Hulk Hogan was let go and he even testified against McMahon in the steroid case. The problem here is they didn't check guys they just started pushing smaller guys (HBK, Bret) or guys who's size were obviously natural (Nash, Undertaker) now they have to check guys because guys like Benoit. Plus, WWE's wellness includes physicals that are very extensive detecting serious issues in MVP and Daniel Bryan. So, unless you know for a fact guys are juicing STFU.


Exactly. Just funny to see people saying stuff like Ryback's on roids with zero proof, but if we say CM Punk is a dick in real life they say do you know him personally. Do you know Ryback personally to make a statement like that.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE's wellness policy does not test for Human Growth Hormone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Threads like this are stupid, and honestly should have sometype of ban. Proof that anyone is using roids or shut the fuck up. Speculation that these guys are using and WWE is over looking is just conspiracy talk. Could it be happening? Yes, but we don't know and we don't have any proof that it is.
> 
> There's a few major factors as to why WWE wellness policy is working. Look at who's been suspended in the past Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton, if they'd over look anyone it would be these guys, but all were suspended last year. We're not that far removed from the Chris Benoit scandal. No one is expecting anyone to snap, because that was an anomaly, but they're sure don't want another person to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero, especially while in the company. If Cena was juicing, they'd rather suspend him than see him drop dead and be the biggest scandal in WWE History. Decades ago, Hulk Hogan was let go and he even testified against McMahon in the steroid case. The problem here is they didn't check guys they just started pushing smaller guys (HBK, Bret) or guys who's size were obviously natural (Nash, Undertaker) now they have to check guys because guys like Benoit. Plus, WWE's wellness includes physicals that are very extensive detecting serious issues in MVP and Daniel Bryan. So, unless you know for a fact guys are juicing STFU.


Its just like everyone knew that Lance Armstrong was blood doping but no one could prove it but now years later he comes out and admits he was blood doping.
Its just like Barry Bonds and Mark McGwire everyone knows they were using steriods/HGH and it was later proven they were.

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, ITS A DUCK. Besides most athletes know how to hide it and beat the tests. There are so many kinds of steriods or human growth hormones, its a given the WWE wont be able to test for them all.

I bet you dont think HHH took some kind of enhancement either


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

He's on HGH so is cena that's how they squeak bye the wellness test


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Proc said:


> WWE's wellness policy does not test for Human Growth Hormone.


They shouldn't either. If you can buy the stuff legally I think it's kind of silly for it to be banned. 

As for Ryback, it's dumb to speculate about whether or not he's on steroids because we'll never know unless he fails a test. Personally, I don't think he is because guys that juice tend to be really cut whereas he's just bulky. I don't know what his cardio situation is like but based on my limited knowledge of the juice I'd say he's just a guy that's been lifting a lot for a long time.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Whether Ryback is on roids or not, I don't know. Never met the guy.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


This, seriously. So many nerds on here are fast to claim every musclely guy is on roids because they've never even touched a weight much less stepped foot in a gym before.

Newsflash folks, you can get buff if you lift weights, it just takes time. You also don't "need" roids to do it. Shocking news to some of you, I'm sure.




Riot said:


> They lift while others look for shortcuts.


This too. I'm sure part of the perception on "muscles = roids" logic is because they can't fathom the prospect of someone working hard for years at a time, or simply have no clue that you can become stronger than what you're born as normally with extra work.

Not that I'm saying he never used at some point. Maybe he has. But this dumb perception that muscles = roids 100% of the time is really ignorant.


----------



## KO Lariat (Aug 31, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> They shouldn't either. If you can buy the stuff legally I think it's kind of silly for it to be banned.
> 
> As for Ryback, it's dumb to speculate about whether or not he's on steroids because we'll never know unless he fails a test. Personally, I don't think he is because guys that juice tend to be really cut whereas he's just bulky. I don't know what his cardio situation is like but based on my limited knowledge of the juice I'd say he's just a guy that's been lifting a lot for a long time.


A good way to find out if a guy is on something is if they are really big and have a six pack. For a guy to be that big he would have to eat a lot thus eliminating the chance of six pack guys like Cena, Batitsa, Aries during his world title run, and guys like that. 

Take Daniel Bryan for example he's big and bulky. He put a good amount of weight since his wwe debut but he has some fat on stomach he's all naturall


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He probably buys drugs that hides/covers for hgh/roids, or he buys stuff that aren't able to be tested for yet.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

ninealevyn said:


> Threads like this are stupid, and honestly should have sometype of ban. Proof that anyone is using roids or shut the fuck up. Speculation that these guys are using and WWE is over looking is just conspiracy talk. Could it be happening? Yes, but we don't know and we don't have any proof that it is.
> 
> There's a few major factors as to why WWE wellness policy is working. Look at who's been suspended in the past Chris Jericho, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton, if they'd over look anyone it would be these guys, but all were suspended last year. We're not that far removed from the Chris Benoit scandal. No one is expecting anyone to snap, because that was an anomaly, but they're sure don't want another person to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero, especially while in the company. If Cena was juicing, they'd rather suspend him than see him drop dead and be the biggest scandal in WWE History. Decades ago, Hulk Hogan was let go and he even testified against McMahon in the steroid case. The problem here is they didn't check guys they just started pushing smaller guys (HBK, Bret) or guys who's size were obviously natural (Nash, Undertaker) now they have to check guys because guys like Benoit. Plus, WWE's wellness includes physicals that are very extensive detecting serious issues in MVP and Daniel Bryan. So, unless you know for a fact guys are juicing STFU.













You realize the chairman vince mcmahon is on roids himself right? all the unlifting nerds on this forum make me lol...


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its just like everyone knew that Lance Armstrong was blood doping but no one could prove it but now years later he comes out and admits he was blood doping.
> Its just like Barry Bonds and Mark McGwire everyone knows they were using steriods/HGH and it was later proven they were.
> 
> If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, ITS A DUCK. Besides most athletes know how to hide it and beat the tests. There are so many kinds of steriods or human growth hormones, its a given the WWE wont be able to test for them all.
> ...


HHH was a body builder and even wrote a book on fitness. I wouldn't be surprised if did because he was surrounded by people where were. Also, by most accounts Triple H didn't use drugs or alcohol while with the kliq, so I don't see why he'd switch his morals from a situation to the next.

Regardless, I'm not going to accuse anyone with out hard facts and evidence. 

Plus, what do you care? Armstrong and Bonds were playing legit sports. Them taking those advantages were detrimental to a fair game. Them winning, while juicing affected the outcomes off the sport. Ryback can juice all he wants but if McMahon says "You're losing to Punk", he's losing to Punk. These guys are juicing only for looks. The concern is more so for the health of these guys not because they're getting unfair advantages.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Some have to be on HGH, peds or even TrT... You can't imo push your body like some of these guys do w/o a break, and have it not break down.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

ninealevyn said:


> HHH was a body builder and even wrote a book on fitness. I wouldn't be surprised if did because he was surrounded by people where were. Also, by most accounts Triple H didn't use drugs or alcohol while with the kliq, so I don't see why he'd switch his morals from a situation to the next.
> 
> Regardless, I'm not going to accuse anyone with out hard facts and evidence.
> 
> Plus, what do you care? Armstrong and Bonds were playing legit sports. Them taking those advantages were detrimental to a fair game. Them winning, while juicing affected the outcomes off the sport. Ryback can juice all he wants but if McMahon says "You're losing to Punk", he's losing to Punk. These guys are juicing only for looks. The concern is more so for the health of these guys not because they're getting unfair advantages.


Situations that are creating controversy around Benoit and Guerrero's deaths ? Why are you so incessant on defending Ryback anyways ? If the guy looks like he is juicing then whats wrong with saying he does ? For all we know he may be completely natural doesn't take away from the fact the guy has more muscles than most bodybuilders who actually juice ? After all it is a forum and it's usually in good jest such as a joke/laugh out loud moment in this case . Then again haters are gonna hate or in your case crybabies are gonna cry .


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The BoogeyMan said:


> Whether Ryback is on roids or not, I don't know. Never met the guy.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...



and like most naturals and/or non-lifters, you probably grossly overestimate the muscularity you see or exhibit. naturals talk of how huge they are, but they are eclipsed utterly by steroid users. ive also never heard of a male fitness competitor who was anywhere near that large, they are lean and muscular (like ziggler or kofi), whereas bodybuilders are the ones that have a preponderance of mass (like ryback).

you 'friend', most likely was 100 pounds lighter than ryback, if he really was natural, but you probably have no real concept of how huge and ripped a man ryback is. ever seen a lean, muscular 20 inch arm in person? it defies belief.

but please, tell us your friends name, so we can google it and see this all natural 290 lb, 5% bodyfat freak. im sure a national level competitor wouldnt mind you giving iout his name.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

TantruM said:


> The little guys are trying to reach Ryback status, he reached it via drugs before coming to the company.
> 
> BOOM.


I'm no expert at all on bodybuilding, but I have heard it is possible for someone to juice to a really big size, and then stop juicing but just put in lots of effort into maintaining the size while remaining clean. I'd say this is a likely explanation in Ryback's case. It's also worth noting that it's often said that Ryback eats 10 meals a day, and while that might be exaggerated, I think it's say the guy goes to a lot of effort to maintain his size.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sleeper said:


> I'm no expert at all on bodybuilding,* but I have heard it is possible for someone to juice to a really big size, and then stop juicing but just put in lots of effort into maintaining the size while remaining clean*. I'd say this is a likely explanation in Ryback's case. It's also worth noting that it's often said that Ryback eats 10 meals a day, and while that might be exaggerated, I think it's say the guy goes to a lot of effort to maintain his size.


no, that doesnt work. you may still be 'big' to some people, but you wouldnt compare to your former steroid self. the amount of muscle you can potentially carry is very much tied to the amount of testosterone in your blood. thats why a guy who is 45 doesnt get the same results he did in the gym when he was 20, even if he does everything else the same. thats why when puberty hits, males get more muscluar than females, all things being equal. and growth hormone on its own is not even a great muscle builder, but it has a great synergy when used with testosterone based drugs. additionlly, if you were to go fully clean after heavy steroid use, your natural production would be shot, and you would be in dire straights as far as muscle building goes. after heavy use, you would be essentially on test replacement therapy for the rest of your life - so you would never really be clean. 

one of the other benefits of steroid use is the bodies ability to utilize nutrients - in fact that is how they 'work'. they increase the bodies protein synthesis. thats why they are given to people with cancer whio have lost a lot of weight, they help get the weight bck up, and the nutrients intio the muscles quickly. so, as far as ten meals a day, which i doubt is true anyway, there is no way his body is properly digesting that amount without 'assostance' (i mean real meals, not a single grilled chicken breast called a meal)


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

It's pretty easy to get past the Wellness Policy if you get a prescription. Any doctor worth his/her salt could dish out a prescription for any number of medical or nutritional reasons.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Ryback's completely clean. No HGH in that body whatsoever. He's a testament to what hard work, dedication and eating right can do for you. Remember kids. Take your vitamins.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Just an insane thought, but maybe he started lifting weights way before he decided to become a wrestler. He continued it through the developmental, and onto today. That's like probably 10+ years of lifting.... No way he could get muscle from lifting weights, amirite?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

The Enforcer said:


> They shouldn't either. If you can buy the stuff legally I think it's kind of silly for it to be banned.


umm you cant buy HGH legally.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

KO Lariat said:


> He's on HGH so is cena that's how they squeak bye the wellness test


Incorrect. Cena has never taken anything; he doesn't even do fake drugs.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh he's Jacked for sure but Vince likes Big Guys.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

It's obvious he's on roids, he's still shit.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I think he could be one of those guys who has the genetics to just be a huge dude. Eat right and lift enough and you'll get bigger. If he has been doing this for 10 years than it's possible. I have never seen him in person though and that could tell a lot. And honestly who gives a fukk if they're using roids ?? Not me. Use em all you want.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Are we really discussing about his muscles than his mic work and wrestling ability?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Riot said:


> Just an insane thought, but maybe he started lifting weights way before he decided to become a wrestler. He continued it through the developmental, and onto today. That's like probably 10+ years of lifting.... No way he could get muscle from lifting weights, amirite?


Did you not see how much bigger he was when he came back from his injury? C'Mon.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Did you not see how much bigger he was when he came back from his injury? C'Mon.


Dedication? Hardwork? It's really not that hard if you train yourself. I have no clue what this fascination is with calling somebody a user just because they look bigger than you. 

Unless you have proof or extensive knowledge on the subject there really is no need to assume.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Dedication? Hardwork? It's really not that hard if you train yourself. I have no clue what this fascination is with calling somebody a user just because they look bigger than you.
> 
> Unless you have proof or extensive knowledge on the subject there really is no need to assume.












I'm sorry, just fill me in here. In the time he got back, what kind of work out routine would get you to that point in such a time frame?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> I'm sorry, just fill me in here. In the time he got back, what kind of work out routine would get you to that point in such a time frame?


In one pic he flexed and in another he didnt. Big fucking differences there.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> In one pic he flexed and in another he didnt. Big fucking differences there.











Humor me.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

hitchster said:


> Situations that are creating controversy around Benoit and Guerrero's deaths ? Why are you so incessant on defending Ryback anyways ? If the guy looks like he is juicing then whats wrong with saying he does ? For all we know he may be completely natural doesn't take away from the fact the guy has more muscles than most bodybuilders who actually juice ? After all it is a forum and it's usually in good jest such as a joke/laugh out loud moment in this case . Then again haters are gonna hate or in your case crybabies are gonna cry .


A lot defend people like him because they want to stop the mass spread of ignorance. There's nothing more annoying to a clean bodybuilder than someone accusing them of using steroids out of pure ignorance. It's extremely insulting since it tears down all the work they put in to get big and strong cleanly.

Whereas it takes seconds to be an asshole and claim someone uses steroids or HGH to deface all that work. It's fuckin annoying. I've heard people say that dumb shit any time someone has even moderately impressive muscles or athletic ability that they couldn't compare to.

Show me a guy who says a random really strong guy is on roids and I'll show you a lazy, jealous asshole.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> A lot defend people like him because they want to stop the mass spread of ignorance. There's nothing more annoying to a clean bodybuilder than someone accusing them of using steroids out of pure ignorance. It's extremely insulting since it tears down all the work they put in to get big and strong cleanly.
> 
> Whereas it takes seconds to be an asshole and claim someone uses steroids or HGH to deface all that work. It's fuckin annoying. I've heard people say that dumb shit any time someone has even moderately impressive muscles or athletic ability that they couldn't compare to.
> 
> Show me a guy who says a random really strong guy is on roids and I'll show you a lazy, jealous asshole.


 There's a reason the claims are made for these people. 

If you're a fitness type of man, you can usually tell the norm from roids or hard work. In the profesional wrestling realm, that happens frequently. 

And why should you be surprised after all the busts? What honestly makes you so surprised these claims come out frequently?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

J2D said:


> There's a reason the claims are made for these people.
> 
> If you're a fitness type of man, you can usually tell the norm from roids or hard work. In the profesional wrestling realm, that happens frequently.
> 
> And why should you be surprised after all the busts? What honestly makes you so surprised these claims come out frequently?


Did I say I was surprised? (No.) Ignorance never surprises me.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> Humor me.


What the fuck is there to humor? Why the hell are you so anal about Ryback being big? The guy eats a ton and he works out a lot. Of course he will be big. But no, every god damn big guy is on fucking steroids on this forum. EVERY single fucking big buff guy.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Btw, wearing the armbands around the top of your bicep makes your arm look a lot bigger. Other wrestlers do it/did it before too. Cena, JBL, Zeke Jackson, Mason Ryan, etc.

Ryback's arms without armbands won't look quite as impressive.

He is slightly bigger than in the earlier pic, but not even by 10%. Closer to 5% at best.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> What the fuck is there to humor? Why the hell are you so anal about Ryback being big? The guy eats a ton and he works out a lot. Of course he will be big. But no, every god damn big guy is on fucking steroids on this forum. EVERY single fucking big buff guy.


@Jackal. 
I'm saying you're acting like it. You seem really surprised people are calling Ryback out on this.

And I'm not anal about it. Why the hell are you so anal about people saying he's on roids? I never claimed they all were. I'm saying there's nothing to go off of that would make me not believe it. I probably wouldn't care so much if this guy could also pull his own weight. 

He's huge, a big strong "monster" guy. When's the last time we saw this used except for two jobbers smaller than him? Last time I remember him using that "strength" was when he picked up Tensai. Plus, it's the form he has too. 

You won't see me throwing out roids everywhere. With Ryback? I'll definitely claim it.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> @Jackal.
> I'm saying you're acting like it. You seem really surprised people are calling Ryback out on this.
> 
> And I'm not anal about it. Why the hell are you so anal about people saying he's on roids? I never claimed they all were. I'm saying there's nothing to go off of that would make me not believe it. I probably wouldn't care so much if this guy could also pull his own weight.
> ...


Because you dont know for a fact he is on roids. You are just making some statements without knowledge. Why do you think he is on steroids? Because he is big? Is it because he got bigger after his injury? 

On him not using his strength. He has not been in a lot of situations yet where he can show of that power. At Wrestlemania will be one of the first times we really see what Ryback is made out of.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not surprised by it. I have posted about this issue several times in the past as well, in a vain attempt to cure the massive ignorance displayed by geeks on here who have zero athleticism and no experience lifting weights or working out their bodies in any way beyond jacking off and walking to the bathroom to take a shit.

Sadly, new information does not register for them very frequently.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

J2D said:


> Humor me.


:lolI don't know where to start. First off, he's not exactly Cm Punk in the first picture to begin with. Second, in one picture he's flexing his muscles, in the other he's just standing:kobe8. Lastly, WTF:drake1. How old is that fucking picture. That picture is probably like 5 yrs old. Your telling me a person can't improve their physique in 5 yrs time W/O Roids?:kenny


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

J2D said:


> I'm sorry, just fill me in here. In the time he got back, what kind of work out routine would get you to that point in such a time frame?


Oh so because his body is more ripped let's ONCE AGAIN assume he is doing something. Looks to me like he went to work on his biceps, lats & pecs (can be done using body exercises AND machines), took a lot of protein shakes and ate big like you're supposed to do.

Do you regularly/professionally workout?
Have you trained with fitness guys?
Have you studied on muscle mass?
Have you educated yourself on proteins, steroids & HGH?

If you've done 2 out of the four I don't see how you can just take pictures from online, one with him standing, another with him flexing, set a timeline on when he got injured to when he got back and say he's on something.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Riot said:


> Just an insane thought, but maybe he started lifting weights way before he decided to become a wrestler. He continued it through the developmental, and onto today. That's like probably 10+ years of lifting.... No way he could get muscle from lifting weights, amirite?


Lol. Do retards like you not realize your body gets to a point where you won't grow bigger? it dosent matter how good your genetics are. that's where roids and hgh come into play.



I guess you're one of those dumb fucks that get marketed into thinking that supplements like creatine and fish oil will turn you into ronnie coleman 










no steroids there, just 10+ years of lifting am i right?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> Because you dont know for a fact he is on roids. You are just making some statements without knowledge. Why do you think he is on steroids? Because he is big? Is it because he got bigger after his injury?
> 
> On him not using his strength. He has not been in a lot of situations yet where he can show of that power. At Wrestlemania will be one of the first times we really see what Ryback is made out of.


 That shouldn't be the case. He should be used as a monster.

You could be right. We may see what his strength can truly be put to, and if he steps up, I'll shut the hell up about him. At this point, I have no reason to say he's a legit "strong monster." 

The problem is, you don't know he isn't. The problem is, I don't know he is. I honestly only see possibilities he could be on roids. He seems to get exhausted quickly. His return made him seem alot bigger, which in all credibility could be for the wrist bands. 

I'm leaving it at a 50/50. Some points could point to yes. On the other hand, some could point to no. To deny there's not any sign of him not being on roids does seem a bit off settling. I won't claim 100 percent he is, you've got me there. 

And one at a time, damn it.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> I'm not surprised by it. I have posted about this issue several times in the past as well, in a vain attempt to cure the massive ignorance displayed by geeks on here who have zero athleticism and no experience lifting weights or working out their bodies in any way beyond jacking off and walking to the bathroom to take a shit.
> 
> Sadly, new information does not register for them very frequently.


You know what pisses me off so much about people that act this way. I for example have been working out for years, and it takes a lot of hard work to stay in shape, and get better every day. A lot of pain, injuries, and time has been spent on this, and then some fucker comes and says you must be on steroids because your results are showing. It is a huge insult in my opinion.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

itsmadness said:


> Lol. Do retards like you not realize your body gets to a point where you won't grow bigger? it dosent matter how good your genetics are. that's where roids and hgh come into play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comparing Ryback's physique to his? Seems legit.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Oh so because his body is more ripped let's ONCE AGAIN assume he is doing something. Looks to me like he went to work on his biceps, lats & pecs (can be done using body exercises AND machines), took a lot of protein shakes and ate big like you're supposed to do.
> 
> *Do you regularly/professionally workout?*
> *Have you trained with fitness guys?*
> ...


It's more than looks and I explained that on the recent post of how he acts in the ring. Like I said, I can admit to only having a claim at it. I could be wrong. On the other hand, I could be right. I won't act like I'm all knowing. 

As for your question, I'd definitely say yes to the first. Definitely would say yes to the second. I love going to the gym, however I should be going back alot more. Used to go frequently with some of my friends who came back from basic training. 

I have worked with trainers before, not being trained, but as friends and getting advice from them. And I'd like to think I have studied it before.

The flexing thing wasn't my picture, and getting a second thought it was stupid to use that as any proof, which I apologize for. There is a noteable difference, but I'll leave it at that. 

I also would like to point out, AT LEAST in my opinion, he seems to be exhausted easily in the ring. That could just be a random occurance.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> You know what pisses me off so much about people that act this way. I for example have been working out for years, and it takes a lot of hard work to stay in shape, and get better every day. A lot of pain, injuries, and time has been spent on this, and then some fucker comes and says you must be on steroids because your results are showing. It is a huge insult in my opinion.


My big brothers like to send shots my way suggesting how they could still beat me up and how they don't need weight lifting to get strong.:lol All because I got bigger and stronger, and it shows.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> It's more than looks and I explained that on the recent post of how he acts in the ring. Like I said, I can admit to only having a claim at it. I could be wrong. On the other hand, I could be right. I won't act like I'm all knowing.
> 
> As for your question, I'd definitely say yes to the first. Definitely would say yes to the second. I love going to the gym, however I should be going back alot more. Used to go frequently with some of my friends who came back from basic training.
> 
> ...


Since this is the second time you have mentioned he gets exhausted fast. Its easy. The guy obviously only does weight lifting, and no cardio. Plus he has a lot of weight to move around.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

People are so fucking close minded. Anyone can get big naturally if they put there mind, body & soul to it and not look for short cuts, only the weak always claim that someone is on Steroids.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> Since this is the second time you have mentioned he gets exhausted fast. Its easy. The guy obviously only does weight lifting, and no cardio. Plus he has a lot of weight to move around.


 Fair enough then. 

I feel as though it'd be smarter to at least work on everything, including cardio since it would help add into the "beast" character, but whatever I guess.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Iceman. said:


> People are so fucking close minded. Anyone can get big naturally if they put there mind, body & soul to it and not look for short cuts, only the weak always claim that someone is on Steroids.


Great post. I'll try getting to 260lbs and 4% bodyfat naturally since if I put my mind, body and soul to it i'll obtain something like that. Thanks again for the tip.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

J2D said:


> Fair enough then.
> 
> I feel as though it'd be smarter to at least work on everything, including cardio since it would help add into the "beast" character, but whatever I guess.


O no you are completely right, but that's just how some people are. I can relate to him in that department. I do a lot of weight lifting, but my cardio sucks ass. It takes me ages to run a single mile. He should work on his cardio though because that way he wont gas out so fast which also means he will be able to pull out his moves better.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> O no you are completely right, but that's just how some people are. I can relate to him in that department. I do a lot of weight lifting, but my cardio sucks ass. It takes me ages to run a single mile. He should work on his cardio though because that way he wont gas out so fast which also means he will be able to pull out his moves better.


Funny thing is, I love lifting weights, working out etc, but I fucking hate running. Goes all the way back to my years of playing football. I even started doing shotput to avoid having to do as much running as others when I ran track. I know it will help me, but I hated it, LOL.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

ninealevyn said:


> Threads like this are stupid, and honestly should have sometype of ban. Proof that anyone is using roids or shut the fuck up. Speculation that these guys are using and WWE is over looking is just conspiracy talk. Could it be happening? Yes, but we don't know and we don't have any proof that it is.
> 
> There's a few major factors as to why WWE wellness policy is working. Look at who's been suspended in the past *Chris Jericho*, Rey Mysterio and Randy Orton, if they'd over look anyone it would be these guys, but *all were suspended last year.* We're not that far removed from the Chris Benoit scandal. No one is expecting anyone to snap, because that was an anomaly, but they're sure don't want another person to drop dead like Eddie Guerrero, especially while in the company. If Cena was juicing, they'd rather suspend him than see him drop dead and be the biggest scandal in WWE History. Decades ago, Hulk Hogan was let go and he even testified against McMahon in the steroid case. The problem here is they didn't check guys they just started pushing smaller guys (HBK, Bret) or guys who's size were obviously natural (Nash, Undertaker) now they have to check guys because guys like Benoit. Plus, WWE's wellness includes physicals that are very extensive detecting serious issues in MVP and Daniel Bryan. So, unless you know for a fact guys are juicing STFU.


Jericho's suspension last year was not because of the wellness policy.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

hil


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm under the impression they're only disallowed buying steroids and shit from _*illegal sources*_, though I could be wrong.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback isn't that big. It is possible to get his size without steroids. You ass hats need to learn that.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> ryback, just like john cena and the rock are on a shit load of roids and hgh, but they have prescriptions for it so they wont fail a drug test


Link the source of where you found this information. Otherwise stop stating things as if they're fact.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Aloverssoulz said:


> Link the source of where you found this information. Otherwise stop stating things as if they're fact.


if you weren't a 14 year old virgin that has no knowledge bodybuilding and or steroids in general you would know this 

id love to see one of you nerds post a thread like this on a bodybuilding or steroid forum, just so everyone with any sort of lifting knowledge can laugh at how stupid you are.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I know someone who's at the gym 5-7 days a week for 2+~ hours a day lifting weights, no cardio. He's about the same height as Ryback and weighs 110kg, which is like 242lbs.

Ryback is way leaner, and is at a billed weight of 291lbs. Let's assume he is 291lbs, and to make things easier for me I guess that's 135kg?

A bunch of people have said Ryback eats a lot.
I don't think he has the time to burn that much food between eating and working.

He definitely has help, jesus christ.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

itsmadness said:


> if you weren't a 14 year old virgin that has no knowledge bodybuilding and or steroids in general you would know this
> 
> id love to see one of you nerds post a thread like this on a bodybuilding or steroid forum, just so everyone with any sort of lifting knowledge can laugh at how stupid you are.


:bateman


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I know someone who's at the gym 5-7 days a week for 2+~ hours a day lifting weights, no cardio. He's about the same height as Ryback and weighs 110kg, which is like 242lbs.
> 
> Ryback is way leaner, and is at a billed weight of 291lbs. Let's assume he is 291lbs, and to make things easier for me I guess that's 135kg?
> 
> ...


Does your friend have the money/sources/connections Ryback has? That could be a hugh factor.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryback was out for over a year and a half. Plenty of time to get big naturally.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Does your friend have the money/sources/connections Ryback has? That could be a hugh factor.


Yes, my 'friend' earns large sums of money and is a reseller of a supplements website.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Yes, my 'friend' earns large sums of money and is a reseller of a supplements website.


You saying its you.:lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> You saying its you.:lol


Nah it's my brother. :lol


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

We'll see if ryback can pick up mark henry. Then we'll see what he's made of


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Steven dank strikes again


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The Wellness Policy is a random test, chances are they just avoid testing the people who they're wanting to push.*


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Why is it that...

If a guy is big, he HAS to be on drugs and HAS to have cheated?

Ever heard of hard work and dedicaton?*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't know if Ryback is on roids or not, but like I've said in a previous thread, the wellness policy is all bite and no teeth. It's easily manipulated and unless there is a complete culture shift and a REAL incentive to keep the sport clean, nothing will happen. Just looking at 'some' wwe wrestlers and you don't have to be a genius to think something is a little suspect. 

All this drug use is for cosmetic reasons, vanity is a bitch. They'll soon realise when they're old or dropped dead at barely 50.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> I know someone who's at the gym 5-7 days a week for 2+~ hours a day lifting weights, no cardio. He's about the same height as Ryback and weighs 110kg, which is like 242lbs.
> 
> Ryback is way leaner, and is at a billed weight of 291lbs. Let's assume he is 291lbs, and to make things easier for me I guess that's 135kg?
> 
> ...


Easy answer, WWE exaggerates height and weight, no way he's 290 lbs.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is defintely on steroids there's no way you can be that big by just working out in a gym. WWE need to properly piss test him


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

So many physicians and sports psychologists frequent this forum.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> A lot defend people like him because they want to stop the mass spread of ignorance. There's nothing more annoying to a clean bodybuilder than someone accusing them of using steroids out of pure ignorance. * It's extremely insulting since it tears down all the work they put in to get big and strong cleanly.*
> 
> Whereas it takes seconds to be an asshole and claim someone uses steroids or HGH to deface all that work. It's fuckin annoying. I've heard people say that dumb shit any time someone has even moderately impressive muscles or athletic ability that they couldn't compare to.
> 
> Show me a guy who says a random really strong guy is on roids and I'll show you a lazy, jealous asshole.


Why so negative? If somebody built his body cleanly this should be seen as a compliment, not an insult.


On topic: There is no way I believe everybody in WWE is clean concerning performing enhancing drugs. Come on guys, there is a reason they test for some things and don't for others.

Just remember at the end of 2005 and the start of 06 when the wellness policy was first announced and people didn't know what they were actually going to be tested for in the first few weeks and guys both in the WWE and OVW were literally shrinking.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Easy answer, WWE exaggerates height and weight, no way he's 290 lbs.


He's definitely about 5ft 11 to 6ft. No more, and he's billed as exactly that. I wouldn't say he's any less than 275lbs though. He is a big guy, and muscular as hell.

But you look at his arms and they're obvious giveaways to, lets just say 'help'.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> if you weren't a 14 year old virgin that has no knowledge bodybuilding and or steroids in general you would know this
> 
> id love to see one of you nerds post a thread like this on a bodybuilding or steroid forum, just so everyone with any sort of lifting knowledge can laugh at how stupid you are.


Lol. You are so upset.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

He just works out really hard I guess.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

itsmadness said:


> if you weren't a 14 year old virgin that has no knowledge bodybuilding and or steroids in general you would know this
> 
> id love to see one of you nerds post a thread like this on a bodybuilding or *steroid forum*, just so everyone with any sort of lifting knowledge can laugh at how stupid you are.


Do those really exist? :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

itsmadness said:


> if you weren't a 14 year old virgin that has no knowledge bodybuilding and or steroids in general you would know this
> 
> id love to see one of you nerds post a thread like this on a bodybuilding or steroid forum, just so everyone with any sort of lifting knowledge can laugh at how stupid you are.


lol y u mad tho? Seriuosly, someone asked you to prove the shit your talking and you immediately started sucking dick. Calm down, at your age and considering the amount of sex you have you'll give yourself a stroke, aight? Chill.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Does it really matter if he is or isn't? It may well matter to him and to the WWE but basically, there's nothing we can do about it except play "Spot the Bachne" when watching in HD. If guys want to take then they take the risks associated. It only becomes a problem when there's pressure from the top to take (like there allegedly was in the 80's and 90's) and it ceases to be your own choice.

I personally would like to see 2 Olympics. A natural one where we can marvel at the dedication people wish to make to their craft, and one where the competitors can take whatever the hell they want. I want to see someone run the 100 meters in six seconds dammit!!!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Does it really matter if he is or isn't?


No it really doesn't, but it's very tiring having people argue over something so ridiculously obvious.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sparta101 said:


> You know what pisses me off so much about people that act this way. I for example have been working out for years, and it takes a lot of hard work to stay in shape, and get better every day. A lot of pain, injuries, and time has been spent on this, and then some fucker comes and says you must be on steroids because your results are showing. It is a huge insult in my opinion.


the people that accuse everyone with a slight muscle bulge of using steroids are as ignorant as the people who think no one uses them.

i guarantee you there were people fighting tooth and nail that benoit was 'clean' up to the last minute.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Oxitron said:


> He's definitely about 5ft 11 to 6ft. No more, and he's billed as exactly that. I wouldn't say he's any less than 275lbs though. He is a big guy, and muscular as hell.


He's never heavier than Overeem whos 6ft 5 and was on juice lol. 

As for the 2 pictures together of skip vs ryback... The argument is you can't get bigger & stay ripped correct? Well with the musclemass gains he's clearly lost the tone on his stomach and honestly has a bit of a gut which there trying to cover with the singlet...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

BehindYou said:


> He's never heavier than Overeem whos 6ft 5 and was on juice lol.
> 
> As for the 2 pictures together of skip vs ryback... The argument is you can't get bigger & stay ripped correct? Well with the musclemass gains he's clearly lost the tone on his stomach and honestly has a bit of a gut which there trying to cover with the singlet...


It's a large assumption either way. Based on the schedule a guy like Ryback would have (working on both shows every week) and the amount of eating he does, I personally doubt he'd have so much time to actually work off the food he eats without some form of assistance.

Or maybe I'm just thinking he works more than he does.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Who fucking cares really.. Pro Wrestling isn't a competitive sport. It's not like when wrestlers use roids they are cheating. The problem back in the day with steroids wasn't really the steroid itself, it was a combination of working 300+ days a year, taking painkillers, using alcohol and drugs like coke, meth, GHB etc combined with cycles of doing roids. That type of combination will fuck anyone up.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Proc said:


> Why so negative? If somebody built his body cleanly this should be seen as a compliment, not an insult.


No it isn't seen as a compliment. It just cheapens all of your work when some douchebag says, "well you're only buff because you used steroids". It isn't like someone's saying, "Damn this guy is amazing, he must have used steroids", they're saying it doesn't mean shit because he used roids. It's not said in a complimentary manner.

It'd be one thing if you did no work, looked buff, and someone said you were on roids. Then you'd just laugh because you didn't put any work in but look so buff that people think you used roids. That could be seen as a compliment, because it doesn't cheapen anything you've done. On the other hand, if you spend 10+ hours a week bodybuilding only for some asshole to say you use steroids, it isn't funny. It just makes you want to punch them in the mouth for being such an uninformed dipshit, not say "thanks for the compliment".

Too many people say that and keep spreading that terrible logic, so suddenly many people think you use roids. It isn't just one. See what it's such a negative now? A lot of people say that man, not just a random one or two people.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Some people make me laugh, i guess you tried to work out and failed to get any mass so you hate on a guy who works his ass off to get this size.


----------



## hitchster (Apr 3, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> No it isn't seen as a compliment. It just cheapens all of your work when some douchebag says, "well you're only buff because you used steroids". It isn't like someone's saying, "Damn this guy is amazing, he must have used steroids", they're saying it doesn't mean shit because he used roids. It's not said in a complimentary manner.
> 
> It'd be one thing if you did no work, looked buff, and someone said you were on roids. Then you'd just laugh because you didn't put any work in but look so buff that people think you used roids. That could be seen as a compliment, because it doesn't cheapen anything you've done. On the other hand, if you spend 10+ hours a week bodybuilding only for some asshole to say you use steroids, it isn't funny. It just makes you want to punch them in the mouth for being such an uninformed dipshit, not say "thanks for the compliment".
> 
> Too many people say that and keep spreading that terrible logic, so suddenly many people think you use roids. It isn't just one. See what it's such a negative now? A lot of people say that man, not just a random one or two people.


You have been fighting tooth and nail throughout this thread for Ryback ? looool , even when people tried to meet you half way you just kept crying and even personalized the issue to yourself . Just letting you know , To my knowledge the last person with pythons as big as rybacks cough cough Hulk Hogan was found out to be on roids 

BOOM


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

lesje said:


> Who fucking cares really.. Pro Wrestling isn't a competitive sport. It's not like when wrestlers use roids they are cheating. The problem back in the day with steroids wasn't really the steroid itself, it was a combination of working 300+ days a year, taking painkillers, using alcohol and drugs like coke, meth, GHB etc combined with cycles of doing roids. That type of combination will fuck anyone up.


Maybe we should ask Chris Beniots family what they think about steroid abuse and how it causes roid rage.... oh wait we cant because they are DEAD because Chris ABUSED STEROIDS in addition to all his brain trama's.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Apex Rattlesnake said:


> Some people make me laugh, i guess you tried to work out and failed to get any mass so you hate on a guy who works his ass off to get this size.


That's not the point, the point on a wrestling schedule it is impossible to maintain a physique like that without any drugs, it's one thing to give someone the benefit of the doubt it's another to be completely ignorant.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

weProtectUs said:


> That's not the point, the point on a wrestling schedule it is impossible to maintain a physique like that without any drugs, it's one thing to give someone the benefit of the doubt it's another to be completely ignorant.


That is why clean guys look like Jericho, Punk and Bryan. You can tell they are fit but they are not HUGE.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is why clean guys look like Jericho, Punk and Bryan. You can tell they are fit but they are not HUGE.


Yeah, but CM Punk has no muscle so your example kinda sucks


----------



## The Beatles (Mar 10, 2013)

I never understood the hate for steroids. You need to work your ass off either way. I don't view it as cheating, or using shortcuts. I see no problem with it. It's just the way society views it..but the majority is often wrong in their views.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HEELKris said:


> Yeah, but CM Punk has no muscle so your example kinda sucks


Well when CM Punk was working out more.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

HEELKris said:


> Yeah, but CM Punk has no muscle so your example kinda sucks


Neither does Cody Rhodes:flip


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Neither does Cody Rhodes:flip




































Get lost, fail troll :lmao


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

It's a shame that this topic has led to an argument fans of two of the better members of the WWE roster,


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

HEELKris said:


> Get lost, fail troll :lmao


No ****?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at Cody's bad tanning job. Body = orange. Head and neck = pale white.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

You think everyone takes roids because of the history of wrestling.

No RYBACK hasn't broke rules. He is a hardcore protein eating machine, as well as a gymaholic, just like Cena.

Hell, WWE could drop him like that if he was taking bad stuff. They even gave their top product randy orton 2 strikes.

It's a different ball game now because of their dark pasts of wrestlers that have died so early, from either suicide or heart attack, or other illnesses, due to the drug usage they endured.

it's a different generation now. It's drug free now. WWE cant afford to repeat their past. so wellness policy will always be part of it now.
Hell, im glad WWE are more strict. Makes me so sad when these wrestlers died so early in their lives, in wwe or after wwe,


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

People should have a look at the biggest natural bodybuilders in the world. Guys at Ryback's height come in about 220 (on stage) and about 235 at Ryback's body fat. He's about 40-50lbs heavier than any of these guys. These guys don't have to wrestle at house shows and on Raw several times each week (which reduces recovery), they don't have to travel constantly and rely on whatever food they can get, and they sleep the optimum amount of time unlike most pro-wrestlers. But I'm sure the world's best natural bodybuilders, that build muscle for a living, just aren't as dedicated as Ryback and other WWE superstars, right?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It's funny to see people who have probably never touched a weight or have never stood a foot in a gym say a guy who's big is on roids. 

The Wellness Policy is legit. If it wasn't, WWE could get into major trouble. People seem to forget that WWE answers to shareholders and investors, their a public company. If it was found out that there were loopholes in the Wellness Policy, or they were letting certain wrestlers "off the hook," WWE would be in a lot of trouble. 

Guys have been suspended mid push, Orton (a guy who WWE has been very high on for years) has been suspended twice. It's not bullshit. They do it to keep the wrestler's health and well-being secure. Just because a guy like Ryback is big, doesn't necessarily mean he's on roids. He's been big for years now, it's not like in 2007, he was the size of The Miz. Now he looks like how he does now. The same with Cena, he's been big for years now, but people say he's on roids just because he's got muscles.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's funny to see people who have probably never touched a weight or have never stood a foot in a gym say a guy who's big is on roids.
> 
> The Wellness Policy is legit. If it wasn't, WWE could get into major trouble. People seem to forget that WWE answers to shareholders and investors, their a public company. If it was found out that there were loopholes in the Wellness Policy, or they were letting certain wrestlers "off the hook," WWE would be in a lot of trouble.
> 
> Guys have been suspended mid push, Orton (a guy who WWE has been very high on for years) has been suspended twice. It's not bullshit. They do it to keep the wrestler's health and well-being secure. Just because a guy like Ryback is big, doesn't necessarily mean he's on roids. He's been big for years now, it's not like in 2007, he was the size of The Miz. Now he looks like how he does now. The same with Cena, he's been big for years now, but people say he's on roids just because he's got muscles.


Of course there are loopholes, they just need a script from a doctor for it. It says so on the corporate website. Test and HGH, most of the roster could get a script for without any help from the doctor. But if the doctor's willing then obviously they can get most of the other stuff that they want as well.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

jm99 said:


> People should have a look at the biggest natural bodybuilders in the world. Guys at Ryback's height come in about 220 (on stage) and about 235 at Ryback's body fat. He's about 40-50lbs heavier than any of these guys. These guys don't have to wrestle at house shows and on Raw several times each week (which reduces recovery), they don't have to travel constantly and rely on whatever food they can get, and they sleep the optimum amount of time unlike most pro-wrestlers. But I'm sure the world's best natural bodybuilders, that build muscle for a living, just aren't as dedicated as Ryback and other WWE superstars, right?


This. There ARE masking agents available to hide the steroids, you know. Ryback definitely looks like he's on something, as shown by his head, which looks HUGE ala Barry Bonds. It's very, VERY hard to look like that naturally (damn near impossible) on a schedule like Ryback's.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Ryback is a eating machine, the guy eats non stop. He is dedicated to eating food. Its funny that he hangs with Cody and Bryan, since Bryan is a vegan and Ryback is the total opposite.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Kewf1988 said:


> This. There ARE masking agents available to hide the steroids, you know. Ryback definitely looks like he's on something, as shown by his head, which looks HUGE ala Barry Bonds. It's very, VERY hard to look like that naturally (damn near impossible) on a schedule like Ryback's.


they don't use masking agents, they just have prescriptions for test and hgh. its not like its hard to get one when you're in a company worth over 500 million dollars.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The next two fucks I give about a wrestler being on steroids or hgh or whatever will be the first two. *


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I remember when Lex Luger during his Lex Express tour said he doesn't do steroids. I couldn't help but laugh.

Ryback, Rock and Cena are all on something. Do I care? No not really.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

SinJackal said:


> No it isn't seen as a compliment. It just cheapens all of your work when some douchebag says, "well you're only buff because you used steroids". It isn't like someone's saying, "Damn this guy is amazing, he must have used steroids", they're saying it doesn't mean shit because he used roids. It's not said in a complimentary manner.
> 
> It'd be one thing if you did no work, looked buff, and someone said you were on roids. Then you'd just laugh because you didn't put any work in but look so buff that people think you used roids. That could be seen as a compliment, because it doesn't cheapen anything you've done. On the other hand, if you spend 10+ hours a week bodybuilding only for some asshole to say you use steroids, it isn't funny. It just makes you want to punch them in the mouth for being such an uninformed dipshit, not say "thanks for the compliment".
> 
> Too many people say that and keep spreading that terrible logic, so suddenly many people think you use roids. It isn't just one. See what it's such a negative now? A lot of people say that man, not just a random one or two people.


Although I used to work out I am not into body building, so I can't speak from expierence, but the argument I wrote I was told by people who actually do work out a lot. Plus, and I am not sure if this validates my argument more or less, John Cena himself used it when asked about his bodyshape.

Guess there is a positive and a negative look at it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I remember when Lex Luger during his Lex Express tour said he doesn't do steroids. I couldn't help but laugh.
> 
> Ryback, Rock and Cena are all on something. Do I care? No not really.


Its not about caring or not, its just you have to worry if the WWE pushes a guy then gets caught and suspended. Plus I dont think many care, its just amusing to listen to the people try to deny they are taking them.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

People saying Ryback got bigger during injury... he was out for like a year and a half at least. He got injured fairly early in the Nexus storyline in '10 and wasn't brought back til like 2012.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Oxitron said:


> He's definitely about 5ft 11 to 6ft. No more, and he's billed as exactly that. I wouldn't say he's any less than 275lbs though. He is a big guy, and muscular as hell.
> 
> But you look at his arms and they're obvious giveaways to, lets just say 'help'.



He's billed as 6'3 290, which I think both numbers are exaggerated, I'd say he's close to 6'0 6'1, also don't think he's close to 290, for example Laron Landry is 6'1 and around 240 lbs


















No way Ryback is 50lbs bigger than that.


----------



## Chillez (Oct 2, 2007)

I find Ryback like others not to be all natural. More than sure he has juiced.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

@MrDrewFoley said:


> Does it really matter if he is or isn't? It may well matter to him and to the WWE but basically, there's nothing we can do about it except play "Spot the Bachne" when watching in HD. If guys want to take then they take the risks associated. It only becomes a problem when there's pressure from the top to take (like there allegedly was in the 80's and 90's) and it ceases to be your own choice.
> 
> I personally would like to see 2 Olympics. A natural one where we can marvel at the dedication people wish to make to their craft, and one where the competitors can take whatever the hell they want. *I want to see someone run the 100 meters in six seconds dammit!!!*


And then die a week after?


----------



## Positive Balance (Dec 18, 2012)

You have to be a complete fool to fail a drug test in this day and age.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its not about caring or not, its just you have to worry if the WWE pushes a guy then gets caught and suspended. Plus I dont think many care, its just amusing to listen to the people try to deny they are taking them.


Thing is, I think there are certain guys who either don't take the test or fail the test yet WWE does nothing about them. Cena for sure is on something. Yet he's never failed a test. Guarantee that Ryback won't fail a test until he's midcard. I wonder why...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Thing is, I think there are certain guys who either don't take the test or fail the test yet WWE does nothing about them. Cena for sure is on something. Yet he's never failed a test. Guarantee that Ryback won't fail a test until he's midcard. I wonder why...


With Cena since he is the golden boy. I am sure he gets a heads up a few weeks before he is tested so he can make sure he is not busted.
If im not mistaken the WWE hires a company to do the testing so someone cant fail and they can ignore it.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

People need to realise that 80% of popular steroids are not on the wellness policy so doing steroids isn't illegal in the WWE with very few exceptions. Only tren, winny, dbol, testosterone are legit roids aswell as clen/albu as top tier diuretics and HGH of course that are worth mentioning. The rest of the roids in the wellness policy are some low tier PEDs nobody ever heard of, let alone used by anybody that are only added in the wellness policy to make the list look longer and more legit, all while cycling Sustanon, Anavar, primobolan, masteron and deca will give you a negative test result. The bigger guys all have prescriptions and/or take non tested roids, you don't need to eat clen and tren hard get big.

Cena himself said that while he can't prove that he has taken no steroids, he will never test positive. With so many drugs (diuretics/growth hormone + testosterone analogues) to choose from and aditionally getting legal testosterone prescriptions, there's no reason to take those few that are banned unless your trying to get in trouble intentionally/know nothing about steroids etc.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Tony Tornado said:


> And then die a week after?


People are going to do it anyway. It may as well be under controlled circumstancs


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

Half the roster is juicing. You don't sit in a plane and sleep in a hotel, with poor nutrition and scarce gym equipment for 300 days a year and look like Cesaro or Cena. It just doesn't happen.

First thing when working out - rest. Then rest some more.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> He's billed as 6'3 290, which I think both numbers are exaggerated, I'd say he's close to 6'0 6'1, also don't think he's close to 290, for example Laron Landry is 6'1 and around 240 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some sassy fringe. Who does Mr. Landry dance backup for?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Drugs or not you still have to put in the work at the gym. The Rock, Cena and Ryback are either genetic freaks, on steroids or both.


----------



## monkeyhbk (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol at anyone who thinks ryback or cena are natural. Fact is they are juicing, but they're also genetic freaks, and work horses with their training.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

monkeyhbk said:


> Lol at anyone who thinks ryback or cena are natural. Fact is they are juicing, but they're also genetic freaks, and work horses with their training.


Exactly. They might not be natty but they are still putting in the work in the gym. Just look at Olympia winners like Arnold, Yates, Cuttler and Coleman they were/are on roids but that doesn't take away the fact that they go to the gym 6 times a week.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Maybe we should ask Chris Beniots family what they think about steroid abuse and how it causes roid rage.... oh wait we cant because they are DEAD because Chris ABUSED STEROIDS in addition to all his brain trama's.


Chris benoit had allot of problems, not only with roids, sheeple just point there fingers at something they dont know much about. You really think what happened to Chris Benoit was because of steroids and brain trauma alone? The dude was taking allot of shit mixed with steroids for years and years, you cant blame this on steroids alone..Wrestling was the cause of his brain damage, should wrestling be banned aswell? 

And, pls explain what you think roidrage is and how it works? Because , tbh. you sound like a sheep and you obviously dont know nothing about steroids.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Drug free physique (currently).










Juiced on roids










Juiced on roids

Big Pic here so just a link:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6f/Ryback_(cropped).jpg

Juiced on roids versus drug free










Juiced on roids (probably not live to see 50 at the rate he's juicing).










Drug free.


The vast majority of athletes in ALL sports are juicing because testing is such a joke, and if an athlete with superior talent does not juice they are at a big disadvantage to those that do.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm more concerned with The Roid and his bad movie trailers stinking up an otherwise good RAW.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

lesje said:


> Chris benoit had allot of problems, not only with roids, sheeple just point there fingers at something they dont know much about. You really think what happened to Chris Benoit was because of steroids and brain trauma alone? The dude was taking allot of shit mixed with steroids for years and years, you cant blame this on steroids alone..Wrestling was the cause of his brain damage, should wrestling be banned aswell?
> 
> And, pls explain what you think roidrage is and how it works? Because , tbh. you sound like a sheep and you obviously dont know nothing about steroids.



Lol dont mind him. He's just a stupid fat 13 year old that believes everything media says and probably has never exercised in his life except for getting up every 10 minutes to devour whatsever in the fridge


----------



## Harvey Price's Boner (Apr 16, 2011)

Threads like these make fine reading boys... carry on.



Gimps.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

FeelingSupersonic said:


> Threads like these make fine reading boys... carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> Gimps.


u mad?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

roid rage:jay2 its awesome how everyone here are steroid experts:StephenA2


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks like Triple H is on his yearly wrestlemania cycle again


All natural though, just lots of protein and fish oil :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

How big are Hunter's arms? 20s?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Mike Zybyszko said:


> Drug free physique (currently).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is such an awful post.

All you did was find pics of different people, with completely different body types, then post them and claim like that's the difference between drug free and roids. . .as if everyone in each pic has done the exact same amount of work, had the same weight lifting and cardio routines, had the same body type, and the only difference was steroid use. The fuck?

You do realize people are born with different body types, and guys such as the one in the first pic you posted can never look like Brock Lesnar because his natural body type just isn't the same.

You might's well have just made a complete joke out of it and posted this:


Before roids 










After roids


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> :argh:Right, and Punk is clearly on the pipe. How does he get away?
> 
> Stop.


When people say "Guy A is clearly on steroids" they aren't simply saying he's too big for me to believe otherwise, they're saying it's actually physically impossible. There is a limit to what the human body can do on its own, a limit that applies to everyone. Take a look at a natural bodybuilding competition if you want to see what I'm talking about. These are the guys who are dedicated, 100%, to building the best natural physique they possibly can. Very quickly you'll notice that these guys are smaller than the Rocks and the Rybacks of the WWE. So either those guys are somehow achieving what *actual bodybuilders* are unable to do, despite much more flexible schedules, or they're using some kind of aid to get there.


----------



## ted316 (Mar 13, 2012)

Some people is obvious they are on roids/ hgh. HHH looks more like a caveman every time we see him with his forehead pushing further out. Guys like Ryback and the Rock are bigger than most of the natural body builders you see yet they travel all year round and eat like shit when on teh road.


----------



## Makaveli Macho Man (Sep 24, 2013)

The truth is there is a good chance most are on trt(prescribed of course). However in guys like Ryback etc and others it isn't hard to pass a test, there are long ester steroids that stay in your system for a long time and short ester agents that clear very very quickly. Clearly it is all about timing of the tests.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.builtlean.com/2011/03/30/how-much-muscle-can-you-gain-naturally/

I'll just leave this here so you can check it out when you're ready for the truth.
On a side note, nobody should be demeaning people like Ryback for "only being big because of the steroids". Most of the people that are on steroids train _more_ than those who aren't, since recovery is one of the aspects in training that certain steroids influence. If anything, it requires more dedication to train on roids than without them, at least when you use roids after you've reached your natural peak.
If somebody just started training and was using steroids, then it might be a different ball-game, but with someone like Ryback, it's impressive regardless of the ehancements.


----------

